# "Slow Sex" and/or sexual practices



## EvanderS (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I recently came across a book on Amazon called "Slow Sex". I liek what the author is saying on youtube as well. But there are other practices in a similar vein... My wife isn't really into the meditative sexual practices... ... but now she is working towards allowing pleasure to guide her through life.

Anyways... these kinds of practices (15 minutes/day for 90 days) are geared towards female=pleasure practices but I don't have a lot of first hand experience with them.

Also and effort to redefine female orgasm away from peak experiences to rolling waves of pleasure.

Anyways... I get drawn to meditative practices. My wife is drawn to the forgetting practices. I'm more Tantric and she is into darker sexuality.

I'm not sure if I want to introduce this.

I'd like to hear from others who are playing in these waters if you are out there. Please post here or send me a personal message.


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

Darker sexuality .... such as ?


----------

